# [HowTo:]Installing Windows XP Dirvers on Compaq F700



## Maverick340 (Feb 18, 2008)

* Step I * : First install a PC Analyzing software to see exactly which hardware component you have. If you already know you motherboard chipset, Audio chipset model etc .. then you probably wont need it. However to be double sure ,install them.
Here are a few recommendations : WinAudit
System Information for Windows 
Everest Ultimate Edition

*Step II* : Since support for Windows XP is almost officially over, your manufacturer will be reluctant to help you. His most common reply will be "Install Windows Vista ". So you will have to hunt for these drivers on the Hp/Compaq Website. My model is the F733AU (nforce 630a chipset, Conexant HD Audio, Atheros WIreless Network Adapter, NViDIA Go 7000M) so I am providing links to those drivers. However if you also have a similar hardware config, then give these links a try too. The way to install these drivers is : 
1. Run the exe file. The files get extracted to C:\swsetup\SPxxxxx by default.
2. The setup will try to initialize the drivers and will invariably fail. Ignore it.
3. Navigate to start>run. Type dvcmgmt.msc. In the device manager right click the appropriate device with a yellow question mark and say Update drivers.
4. Select "Install from a list or specific location"
5. Click Next. Then select "Don't search, I will choose the driver to install"
6. Click Next and then select the appropriate driver category from the list.
7. Click Next and then click Have Disk.
8. Click Browse C:\swsetup\spxxxxx folder and select the .inf file and click open and Continue with the on screen instructions.
9. If the driver is correct it will detect it. Otherwise you have selected the wrong driver.
10. When asked if you want to install 'unrecognized' drivers or anything like that, say Yes. Typically it will ask you only once. If you get a Windows File Protection error - mostly it points to improper XP installation.

>>NViDIA Go 7 series video drivers : ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33537.exe
>>Wireless Controller : Atheros AR5006X Wireless Network Adapter 4.1.2.38
>>Audio Drivers 
_Step a _ : Install the Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus Driver for High Definition Audio first from : sp33566.exe
*Reboot*
_Step b_ This install the Conexant HD Audio drivers (VERSION: 4.15.0.50 Rev. A) from sp32898.exe
**this latest version fixes a bug where audio plays from both speakers as well as headphones simultaneously on inserting headphones in the front audio jack*
>>Modem Drivers : Install from sp33742.exe
>>Card reader Driver (Ricoh 5-in-1 Card Reader):sp33413.exe

After this you should be good to go ! Feel free to ask if you have any problems or suggest soemthing more


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice.. Thanks for sharing  .. Its a real PITA when it comes to installing XP and finding its related drivers to a new laptops 

Mods. Please move this thread to tutorials session .


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 18, 2008)

I didnt want to post it to turorials since its pretty specefic to a pirticular company/model ..

*Edit (19th Febuary) * : I give up .. this laptop model breaks on XP. It will make you throw your laptop out of the window..Unless you can give Ubuntu/Linux a try , I suggest you try Vista. Its *recommended*. Major things that dont work on XP are 
*Mic
*Headphones/Speaker swiitching (buggy)
*Wireless controller LED remains Orange even on turning it on
* ????? (Unknown mysterious crashes and BSoDs)


----------



## dericdominic (Mar 7, 2008)

*confused between the acer 4520 and compaq f733 au*

Hi Guys,

I have been searching for a budget laptop for quite some time now and my search has now narrowed down to this.

I am confused on whether to buy the acer 4520 or the compaq f733au.

Both these models have the same specs but differ in the following 

compaq: no bluetooth, harddisk 120 GB cost 26,500
acer: bluetooth, harddisk 160 GB cost 26,800

I am leaning towards the compaq because of its build quality and looks. Do you people feel the same ?


----------



## hellgate (Mar 7, 2008)

^^^   i wud get the compaq any day cuz of better after sales service.Acer just doesnt hav as mny service centers as HP/Compaq has.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2008)

@dericdominic: pls create a new thread and post your query there. this is thread is ment for discussion on driver.


----------



## juggler (Mar 7, 2008)

@ Maverick340  good tutorial
sad to see that u were not sucessful finally
why the hell they are not providing drivers for compaq laptops Ah!!!!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

good tutorial


----------



## Caile (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't get any of these to work, does this mean I'll never be able to install drivers on this laptop? ~_~


----------

